# Are there any "specialty items" that you like, but only certain times or occasions?



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

*Are there any "specialty items" that you like, but only certain times or occasions?*

I'm not sure if what I am getting at is actual kinks or fetishes or anything, but I am wondering if any of you have any sexy things that you may love now and then or only with certain people or during certain special times or occasions or if certain conditions are in effect. 

But otherwise it is not something that you would normally do on a regular or ongoing basis.

Some examples, are there some things that you really like but only if you (and/or your partner ) are drunk or stoned?

Are there some things you loved with one partner but not any of the others?

Are there some things that you will only enjoy if you are on vacation or out of town out of the house and away from the kids? 

Are there things that you like if you and your partner are fresh out of the shower but would never consider unless squeaky clean? 

Anything you like if you or your partner are wearing certain clothing or outfits? 

Is there anything that the stars and cosmos has to be in perfect alignment for you to enjoy but when it happened you just loved it?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

*Re: Are there any "specialty items" that you like, but only certain times or occasion*



oldshirt said:


> Are there things that you like if you and your partner are fresh out of the shower but would never consider unless squeaky clean?
> 
> 
> Is there anything that the stars and cosmos has to be in perfect alignment for you to enjoy but when it happened you just loved it?


In order to break the ice, I'll go first and share a few things that are not on the main menu but are more of specialty items that are great when the stars line up. 

For starters, I do not consider myself to have an actual foot fetish but I do appreciate clean, well groomed, freshly pedicured pretty feet. If a woman has pretty feet, it is because she works at it and that is sexy and I appreciate it. My wife has beautiful feet and she works hard to keep them that way and as such she gets rewarded with massage oil footrubs, an unlimited shoe budget and if we're feeling a bit on the kinky side I enjoy giving her some warm, wet, slurpy toejobs when everything is fresh and clean. That's obviously not something for right after coming home from a hard days work but once she's showered up and fresh it is very nice and sexy. 

Another thing that I could probably count on both hands (or maybe both hands a a foot) is anal sex. In 55 years it's only happened a couple handful of times, but each of those times was very hot. It's not something that I all that into and was something that most times was initiated by my wife (often alcohol fueled I might add) but when she was in the mood and down for it, it was amazing. 

And kind of along the anal sex line, one thing that basically requires the stars and moon and right person(s), right conditions, right situation and right occasion to occur was the few times that I performed analingus. Now I'll admit, most of the time, the thought of it is just - No. Just No.

But there have been a couple times, with a couple people that it was out of this world. 

One gal was a 6+ foot blond amazon marathon runner who had legs of steel and a butt you could crack eggs on. I was going down on her and the animal deep inside of me pushed her legs back and I just dove in. but the sexiest thing was her reaction to it and she just went wild and I still dream about the sounds she was making. That turned into a feast that went on for the better part of an hour and I didn't even try to count the number of orgasms she had. 

I've had a few other similar experiences that were similar to that but that night was the best. 

Most of time the thought of something like that makes my skin crawl but even if I live to be 100 and suffering from Alzheimers, I will still remember that night and will probably be the only 100 year old that died with wood in his pants that the mortuary will have to figure out what to do with LOL

Those are a few of my specialty experiences. Do you have any that you dare to share? :-D


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Are there any "specialty items" that you like, but only certain times or occasion*

For me sex is not just the physical actions but also the mood / atmosphere. So there are some activities that would be fun with some people but not others. In particular, any sort of domination game would only be fun if both parties enjoyed their roles.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Are there any "specialty items" that you like, but only certain times or occasion*

A compatible woman who isn't afraid to ask for what she wants.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

*Re: Are there any "specialty items" that you like, but only certain times or occasion*



2ntnuf said:


> A compatible woman who isn't afraid to ask for what she wants.


Provided she actually knows what she wants in the first place...


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Are there any "specialty items" that you like, but only certain times or occasion*

I had a partner perform analingus on me a few times. I LOVED LOVED LOVED it, and would certainly welcome it if a future partner was into it.

My XBF and I were both into kink and trying new things, and there are definitely more things I would like to try with a future partner. When we were together, I think the only things that were limited to "special occasions" are the things that involved equipment or furniture that was only available at a dungeon/club or a play party. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

*Re: Are there any "specialty items" that you like, but only certain times or occasion*



FeministInPink said:


> I had a partner perform analingus on me a few times. I LOVED LOVED LOVED it, and would certainly welcome it if a future partner was into it.


Before I actually did it, if someone were to tell me that I would do it, I would think they were crazy. And if they were to tell me that I would dig doing it, I would think that not only were they crazy but that they must also think that I was crazy too. 

But even now it is something that I consider very specialized. Only special people, under very specific and controlled conditions and circumstances. I've only done it maybe a couple handfuls of times with 4 women over a 30 year period. Two were kind of squeamish and uncomfortable with it so it only lasted a few awkward moments. And the other two loved it and they were amazing and very memorable experiences. 

So yes, other than the obvious cleanliness requirement, it is all in the gusto and enthusiasm of the partner.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Are there any "specialty items" that you like, but only certain times or occasion*



oldshirt said:


> Before I actually did it, if someone were to tell me that I would do it, I would think they were crazy. And if they were to tell me that I would dig doing it, I would think that not only were they crazy but that they must also think that I was crazy too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People don't realize how many nerve endings are down there! I had no idea I would like it until it happened.

I agree on the specialized thing. I would need my partner to be really enthusiastic about doing it, and I'm not sure that I would ever be comfortable asking for it (and I'm super open about sex!). I'd have to throw it out there at some point, when it was in context of the conversation, "I had a partner who did this occasionally, and it really drove me wild," and then leave it to him to take that bit of info and give it a try at some point if he wanted.

The cleanliness requirement is key, absolutely. On the receiver's part, a healthy diet (lots of veggies and hydration!) and being free of hair in that region goes a LONG way to keep things clean.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

*Re: Are there any "specialty items" that you like, but only certain times or occasion*

Sex outside is what I always like but do not always get. There are not many private locations outside in Europe. The population is too dense and there is always someone walking past. The gardens are not big enough. 

However we have two sheds, one behind the house and another at the allotments (Only Brits understand the idea of an allotment) and these are both carpeted for a good reason. Summers always witness some activity in the sheds. 

I also am convinced my first was conceived in our maizefield when we worked in Africa and had a large maize field and used to go out there in the clear moonlight. It is a totally different experience and we were bonding as well.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Are there any "specialty items" that you like, but only certain times or occasion*

Ooh, I love me some outdoor sex.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

